# World of Warcraft, stuck at success or loading screen



## jacey1217

Hello, here recently I have had problems with WoW freezing my PC while playing it, it would freeze up for a few seconds then be fine and do it from time to time, yesterday it was doing fine, no freezes then all of a sudden i couldn't cast spells or see what others were doing or saying, couldn't even see what i was saying, however people could see what i was typing, I know this because im at my friends house and we are both running off the same wireless router, I alt+F4'd out and since then I have only been able to get past the success! part a handful of times, I made a 10 day free trial account and logged into it fine, got back on my account and it worked for about 20 min, I got DC'd then couldn't get past success! again...I called it for the night after looking up some stuff on forums got back on this morning and it gets past success! fine but now gets stuck at the loading screen  I am currently running wow repair and Kaspersky Anti-VIrus, hopefully it'll fix it......I have also had problems with firefox and IE not loading pages, can hardly ever get a page going on a second tab too dont know if this is aprt of the problem but they both started at the same time


----------



## Speedsloth

Jacey you are not alone, as I can see this is a old post suggesting you have fixed your problem? If so I would love some support/advice to fix this issue it is *EXACTLY* the same as my problem. Me and my brother and playing off the same router. Last night we started to lag really badly, it was odd because nothing was downloading or anything. During the day it was fine though. In the end I just gave up the lag was too much.

When I woke up thismorning I try to get on wow and what do you know? It gets stuck on success. Every time I get past success by clicking cancel and selecting the correct realm list there is a critical error (getting past success only occurs when I restart my computer but then I get the error). My browser won't load the wow forums and some other website, won't open a new tab and this is why I have come to this forum because I can't post anywhere else.

I have a idea that it may be my internet provider "people telecom" (Im Australia) but Im not certain. I am on windows 7. I just ran wow then and got past success, clicked on my realm (Darkspear) and I get a critical error 

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	0xE0000001 (unknown exception) at 001B:753E9617 

I just ran repair then and apparantly : "Invalid Torrent File" ***!!!!!! HELP ME!


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hi Speedsloth, welcome to TSF.

There are a few different possibilities here. First we'll try and repair WoW.
First off, try deleting the *BackgroundDownload.torrent* file in the *\World of Warcraft\Cache* directory.
You should also delete the portion of the patch that has already downloaded, it should be located here *\World of Warcraft\Patches\*.

Now grab the downloader from *C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\*. It should be named similar to this *WoW-2.4.3-to-3.0.2-enUS-Win-Final-downloader*. Copy and paste it into the root WoW directory and right-click it and select 'Run as Administrator'.


----------

